# Home Brew Shops: Maroubra/randwick/clovelly



## brauhaus (5/12/10)

Hi guys,
anybody know if there is a home brew shop in any of these areas? There used to be on in Clovelly Rd but that doesn't appear to be there any more. There was also one on Botany Rd, Botany, but this closed down just about the time I was starting to look into brewing.
At the moment I go to Dave's Homebrew shop in Crow's Nest, this can be a bit annoying if all I am after is some yeast. 

Any help or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## DU99 (5/12/10)

dont know how current this is
http://pint.com.au/links/homebrewshops/


----------



## SG9090 (5/12/10)

Whats Brewing 
56 Rocky Point Rd 
Kogarah

Might be a bit closer and your always offer a beer when you enter.


----------



## brauhaus (6/12/10)

Thank you both. What's brewing looks promising.


----------

